#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  Saudi Aramco Desktop Standards

## emanc

Anyone have it please share.



Thanks.See More: Saudi Aramco Desktop Standards

----------


## Paldex

Dear Friends,

Can any one share Saudi Aramco Standard Practice........

Thankyou in advance

----------


## philrod_52

dear friends,
any particular no. you guys need, i have a few.

----------


## philrod_52

dear all,
anybody who has a piping calcs by sashi menon, im interested to buy, or anybody can share... thanks a lot.

----------


## Paldex

Dear Philrod,

Do u have the Saudi Aramco standards that related to piping layout and piping stress/flexibility also related to mechanical equipments...... If so please share it in **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] or to my E-mail Id palanidex@gmail.com

Thank u in advance....

----------


## Axel James

hi . . . can anyone help me find SAEP-383 . . .  would be very glad if anybody can give me . . . thanks in advance . .

----------

